
Show HN: Design your own unique poster of your holiday - sneakysunny
https://www.myholidaymap.com
======
sneakysunny
Hi HN! I’ve created this: a site to design your own unique poster of your
holiday. You can download it as high-res PDF or we can print it for you.

Created this because I wanted to have a memory about my trip and a Google Maps
screenshot wasn’t what I was looking for. Couldn’t find anything online so
decided to start building this.

You can start creating your own poster here:
[https://poster.myholidaymap.com](https://poster.myholidaymap.com)

------
gus_massa
It was very difficult to understand how to add a second city. I didn't notice
that the result of the search was copied, and I was worried that changing the
text would remove the first city.

I'd like to change the type of a leg from car to plane or vice versa.

Can I add some additional data to a city, like date of arrival?

Is it posible to send a permalink (or something similar) to a friend?

~~~
sneakysunny
Thanks for your feedback, very helpful. We're fixing the first two points as
soon as possible.

Regarding additional data: yes, you can add a header or a subheader.

We don't have a function yet to send a permalink, but this is something that
we're thinking about. How would you use this? Share the link with a friend so
he/she can view the image? Or would you use the permalink to continue editing?

~~~
gus_massa
I can add a global header and a global subheader, but I want to add asubheader
to each city. For example the date of arrival/departure to each city, like the
t-shirts of a tour of a rock band.

The permalink is a tricky feature. I guess it's easier to implement a static
version, that the other person can continue editing and then share another
permalink. (Like the long links in Google maps.) I don't know if users will
understand this model.

It would be more useful to be able to have a shared address, where everybody
can edit and the changes are propagated to all the editors. But for this you
probably will have more problems: Who can delete the link? who can make it
read-only? How to allow only some people to edit? …

EDIT: The button "create poster" is just next to "login". I first thought I
must register before traying. Perhaps you should separate them. Try searching
for patio11 and big, orange, pancake buttons.
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/12/01/inaugural-kalzumeus-
pod...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/12/01/inaugural-kalzumeus-podcast-
japan-startups-ab-testing-and-more/)
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/05/12/conversion-
optimization...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/05/12/conversion-optimization-
in-practice-baconbiz-2013-presentation/)

